# The Hobbit.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

We've got the first comfirmation that The Hobbit sets are definately comming soon. We all knew they were inevitable, but stores (My local one, and several others accross the North West that I know of) have now been told as of saturday, to pull all Mines of Moria starter sets, and several other items from shelves...

As we know, this only happens when new sets are due soon... Soo.. speculations as to whats comming... or if anyone cares, can start now. Chances are White Dwarf leak will be seen before December...

Edit: And now for some more solid details:

The LotR tabletop game will be renamed "The Hobbit". War of the Rings stays the same (for now). This is to emphasize on the difference inbetween the two systems. I've heard rumours of a "Battle of the five armies" supplement for War of the Ring, but I would not expect this anytime sooner then the 3rd movie. Probably more an educated guess then a rumour. 

The one product for the Hobbit in december (as far as I know we really only get one) is a boxed game in the lines of Dark Vengence and Island of Blood. It contains more miniatures then Dark Vengance. No definite info on the contents, but 13 dwarves, a hobbit and a wizard should be a safe bet. No words on the opponents. I'm guessing goblins and wargs, with something big the dwarves can steamroll. 

The box is supposed to contain scenery. 

The box also comes with a brand new rule book. It's a complete new set of rules, though they are probably based on the current rules. Though I am very excited about this, hold your horses. It's still just rumours. 

For the time being, the only way to obtain the book ist the boxed set. No hardcover, allthough I'd expect that to change in the future. 

Now the downside is the price is located somewhere around 100€. That would roughly put it in the same category as the current Space Marine battalion (check your regional website for price comparison)

There were hints on a limited edition of the boxed set. Worked pretty well for Dark Vengance. 

Enjoy, and take it with salt, as always.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> The one product for the Hobbit in december (as far as I know we really only get one) is a boxed game in the lines of Dark Vengence and Island of Blood. It contains more miniatures then Dark Vengance. No definite info on the contents, but 13 dwarves, a hobbit and a wizard should be a safe bet. No words on the opponents. I'm guessing goblins and wargs, with something big the dwarves can steamroll.
> 
> The box is supposed to contain scenery.


That seems sensible - from the trailers it looks like the big fight scene is going to be Goblin Town, so I'd be expecting the boxed set to be based around that. So Dwarves, Gandalf & Bilbo vs. a big pile of goblins (& goblin king as a big character model maybe?) would seem a decent bet. And some cavern terrain instead of the pillars in the Moria set. Never actually got around to picking up the LotR box - might have to grab a set for posterity before they disappear.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest i was never much of a fan of the lord of the rings gw games, like the models and massive fan of the movies, but what i really like is the number of people the movie tie in will bring to our hobby.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

yeh i might be able to use some of my lotr finally


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to be honest i was never much of a fan of the lord of the rings gw games, like the models and massive fan of the movies, but what i really like is the number of people the movie tie in will bring to our hobby.


Yep - if GW are the gateway drug into wargaming, then the Hobbit could be the new gateway drug to get people into GW shops


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Is it terrible that i hope it doesn't bring more people in? Its not that I don't want fresh blood in the hobby, is just that The Hobbit, being more of a kids movie then LOTR, means it'll attract more kids.... I dunno how other peoples Gw stores are... but we've already got way too many annoying kids at mine, and the place is treated as too much of a creche by some people.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

You don't like having 10 year olds crowd your gaming table????


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Is it terrible that i hope it doesn't bring more people in? Its not that I don't want fresh blood in the hobby, is just that The Hobbit, being more of a kids movie then LOTR, means it'll attract more kids.... I dunno how other peoples Gw stores are... but we've already got way too many annoying kids at mine, and the place is treated as too much of a creche by some people.


This


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Is it terrible that i hope it doesn't bring more people in? Its not that I don't want fresh blood in the hobby, is just that The Hobbit, being more of a kids movie then LOTR, means it'll attract more kids.... I dunno how other peoples Gw stores are... but we've already got way too many annoying kids at mine, and the place is treated as too much of a creche by some people.


I wish the exact oppositte. See where I'm from it's 40k being the most popular followed by fantasy and then LOTR pretty much doesn't exist and it breaks my heart cause I'd like to start it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Spread rumours there is a paedophile loose in the shopsl. When kid goes home "mummy what is a paedophile" she goes "why timmy, how did you learn that awful word" and he goes "some nice man at the shop gave me a sweet and asked if I knew what one is and I said no, which made him happy because he smiled down at me and rubbed his hands together".

Et voila. No more kids.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Youngsters are the life blood of the Hobby, without fresh meat for the grinder we can kiss good by to GW and by extension the other fringe systems we "mature" into. 

Also how dare you say the Hobbit is a "kids" film, Jackson wrote the film for me a 37 year old boy.....er man and i will have words with anyone who says different!! 

on a sligtly related note, i think i may collect the lord of the rings lego sets, i collect the star wars sets and technic and im finding it hard to resist those little minifig hobbits damn it!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i think i may collect the lord of the rings lego sets, i collect the star wars sets and technic and im finding it hard to resist those little minifig hobbits damn it!


You sound just like my little (29) brother..... :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> You sound just like my little (29) brother..... :laugh:


I have always been a lego fan, got my first set when i was about 7, space lego set , loved it ! progressed up to technic until i was about 15 then bought a technic super car in my 20's then last year my brother bought me a technic crane for xmas, we normally buy each other a retro toy, transformers, star wars etc, i got him a big track and he got me the lego crane and i was hooked.

I have even contacted lego trade and im hoping to become a lego retailer next year if i get accepted.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Bits and kits is exactly right, love them or not, we need the youngsters to get into wargaming if the hobby is to survive with the number of games that are currently available (not just GW games but the whole range of companies who make wargames). 

I personally wont get the hobbit game if it does come out (which seems to obvious to not happen) but I may get a set of the dwarves as a painting exercise.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Youngsters are the life blood of the Hobby, without fresh meat for the grinder we can kiss good by to GW and by extension the other fringe systems we "mature" into.


Aye - GW do a remarkably good job of keeping kids coming in to the hobby, considering how many other things compete for their attention (with more instant gratification than wargaming offers). If new people don't keep coming in to the games, then the hobby will die a slow death.

Besides which, I started going into GW when I was about 11 or 12, so I can hardly complain about other kids doing the same. And I'm pretty sure when GW partnered with MB to release Hero Quest and Space Hulk, there would have been people already in the hobby complaining about the floods of kids that they'd attract. Some things don't change


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was good at lord of the rings, it took me moving towns for me to lose my models and I never really got back into it. The Hobbit may give me a fresh start.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder if GW can manage to keep youngsters interested, how the fuck they manage to piss off oldies so spectacularly.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I wonder if GW can manage to keep youngsters interested, how the fuck they manage to piss off oldies so spectacularly.


I dont think its GW, i think we just get bitter with age and feel we have the right to complain if anything is just slightly out of our comfort zone. there is definitely an age we reach where you will actually write a letter of complaint for pretty much anything.

Just the other day i demanded that a man be sacked from his position because he made a simple error, sadly the error he made effected me and could have potentially cost me a significant fine, but i shocked myself how much i wanted blood,i was just short of demanding his first born children for his crime! 

thats why i think GW dont try to keep the vets happy,because its not worth the effort.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I have always been a lego fan, got my first set when i was about 7, space lego set , loved it ! progressed up to technic until i was about 15 then bought a technic super car in my 20's then last year my brother bought me a technic crane for xmas, we normally buy each other a retro toy, transformers, star wars etc, i got him a big track and he got me the lego crane and i was hooked.
> 
> I have even contacted lego trade and im hoping to become a lego retailer next year if i get accepted.


Sorry for the late reply Bits, been away with the wife this weekend :alcoholic:

Who the hell am I kidding, I've still got Star Wars Lego somewhere and most of the games for my xBox too :blush:
I loved the space lego, and the pirates too! 


Topic: I started out with a quadruple whammy of Space Marine, Hero Quest, Space Crusade and *drumroll.....* Battle Masters :laugh:
I think I was about 10, maybe an inch younger


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> but i shocked myself how much i wanted blood,i was just short of demanding his first born children for his crime!


I'm sure most of us wouldn't have been as surprised by your demands :laugh:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

They are even selling Hobbit themed breakfasts at Denny's here... oh how I love to see something I loved as a child turned into a corporate whore to fill someone's bank account.

Just looking forward to The Hobbit being over so GW can get back to making more Space Marines so they can then later do some work on the more interesting hobbies.


----------

